# A Biggin From The Conneaut Slip !



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Catching a Biggin in the Conneaut Slip !


----------



## Willyboy (May 1, 2015)

FishIgo said:


> Catching a Biggin in the Conneaut Slip !


nice one fishigo,wtg


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Willyboy said:


> nice one fishigo,wtg


Thank You !!!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice one, what kind of lures are you trolling with ?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

y-town said:


> Nice one, what kind of lures are you trolling with ?


On that day I was using spoons and shad raps ! and that fish came on a spoon


----------

